# Welche Filteranlage



## kekholo (20. Sep. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nun muß ich doch zum Frühjahr den Überlassenen Biotec 10 abgeben.

und jetzt kommt für mich die schwere Entscheidung:

FiltoMatic CWS 25000 als Set mit der Aquamax Eco 8000 Premium

Biotec 30, Bitron c 24W u. Aquamax Eco 8000 Premium

Filtoclear 20000 u. Aquamax Eco 8000 Premium

und nun  hätte ich gerne euren Rat welches System würdet ihr nehmen.
das Filtomatic würde ich gut finden jedoch habe ich bedenken das die elektronik spätestens kurz nach der garantie versagt. 
danke für eure hilfe

ecki


----------



## fiseloer (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Filteranlage*

Hallo ecki,

bei den Teilen die Du auflistest legst Du ja schon eine Stange Geld hin. Wie wäre es mit einem Filter-Eigenbau?

Einen Biotec 10 mit Bitron 24c und Aquamax Eco 8000 könntest Du im Frühjahr von mir gebraucht haben.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## kekholo (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Filteranlage*

Hallo Klaus,

Eigenbau kommt für mich nicht in Frage da ich davon ausgehe das diese Bauweise nicht so "dezent" aussehen würde wie gekauft und da ich die Technik in der Teichnähe habe möchte ich dies schon so "unscheinbar" wie möglich haben.
Auch wenn es teurer ist würde ich mich bei der nächsten Filtervariante nur für Neuware entscheiden wg. Garantie etc.
Danke für das Angebot.

Ecki


----------



## samorai (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Filteranlage*

Hi Ecki!
Für das Geld was Du bei Eigenbau sparen tust, fällt auch noch eine Tujahecke ringsherum um die Filter ab. Die kannst Du denn einen Wellenform-Schnitt verpassen.
A) Geräusch dämment
B) Blickdicht

LG Ron!


----------



## kekholo (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Filteranlage*

nabend Ron,

ist auf jedenfall eine Idee. würde ich aber nicht folgen wollen. unsere 70m lange hecke besteht schon aus Tuja´s wird zu eintönig.
nein selbstbau kommt nicht in frage nur Möglichkeiten wie genannt. können auch alternativ marken sein aber so in der art.

ecki


----------



## Nori (21. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Filteranlage*

Bei der "Einkästchen"-Lösung solltest du in Richtung Screenmatic-Filter gehen - ansonsten würde ich noch die Variante Biosieve plus Biomedienkammer (in original Optik) als ltgernative sehen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Micha61 (21. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Filteranlage*

Hallo ecki,

stimme Nori zu, der 18er Screenmatic wäre bei 9 m³ genau richtig.
24W UV, 10 000 er Pumpe und Du hast Ruhe.


LG Micha


----------



## kekholo (21. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Filteranlage*

Moin Micha u. Nori,

werde ich mich mal gleich im WWW informieren danke für die Ideen.

und warum der 18er u. nicht den 12 da mein Teich nur 9m³ mit mittlerem Fischbesatz hat?

ecki


----------



## Micha61 (21. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Filteranlage*

Hallo ecki,

vertraue nicht den Angaben der Hersteller.
Der 12er mag sicher auch noch gehen, wäre aber nach meinen Erfahrungen grenzwertig.
Bei meinem alten 8 m³ Teich, war die Kombi 18er Screenmatic, 25 W UV und eine 8500 Pumpe optimal. Und dies bei Überbesatz!!
Glaube einem, der viel Geld in zu kleine Filter versenkt hat, nur weil er den Herstellerangaben vertraut hat.
Und die schwarze Kiste, kannst sicher gut tarnen.
Auf jeden Fall hast Du damit auf relativ kleinem Raum, eine gescheite Vorabscheidung (die man noch leicht verbessern kann) und eine große Biofläche. Reinigung und Wartung, gehen schnell und problemlos.
Lieber jetzt ein paar Euronen mehr ausgeben. als sich später ärgern.
Kauf bitte beim Händler in der Nähe, bei Garantieansprüchen hast Du gleich jemanden zur Hand und kommst meist mit einem Neuteil aus dem Laden. Oase ist in dieser Hinsicht, recht kulant. (auch eigene Erfahrung)

LG Micha


----------



## Doc (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Filteranlage*

Ich muss mittlerweile auch sagen: Wer spart, spart am falschen Ende ... 1000€ scheinen viel, aber auf die Jahre gerechnet ohne Stress ... vll. die bessere Investition 

Nur als Anregung


----------



## kekholo (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Filteranlage*

Moin zusammen,

danke für die Ausführungen, klingt logisch wenn auch noch etwas teurer als ich vermutet hätte aber ok. etwas zum nachdenken.
den kauf wollte ich eigentlich über das WWW erledigen da der preisunterschied zu den vor Orthändlern erheblich ist. alleine bei der 8000er Pumpe sind es hier 90EUR ähnliche Preisunterschiede im Verhältnis beim Bitron u. Screenmatic oder Biotec

wenn ich insgesamt den 1000er hinlegen muß ok teuer würde ich wohl schlucken um Ruhe zu haben.



Ecki


----------



## Nori (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Filteranlage*

Ich würde den Händler vor Ort mal mit den I-Net-Preisen konfrontieren - da lässt sich dann bestimmt für beide Parteien ein zufriedenstellende Lösung finden.
Und falls er doch nicht mitzieht bist du bei einem der großen und bekannten I-Net-Anbietern, die ja auch Ladengeschäfte etc. betreiben, bestimmt genauso gut aufgehoben - Listenpreise zahlt doch heutzutage niemand mehr!

Gruß Nori


----------



## kekholo (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Filteranlage*

hi Nori,

so mache ich das auch meistens. wobei ich bei einigen schon festgestellt habe das die nicht von ihrem preis abweichen.

mal sehen wenn ich im frühjahr losgehe wie dann die Reaktion der Händler ist.

ecki


----------



## Nori (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Filteranlage*

Kannst auch mal bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen reinschauen - da standen schon oft 18-er Screenmatic um die 400 € drinnen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## einfachichKO (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Filteranlage*



kekholo schrieb:


> hi Nori,
> 
> so mache ich das auch meistens. wobei ich bei einigen schon festgestellt habe das die nicht von ihrem preis abweichen.
> 
> ...



Tja, das ist immer so eine Sache, die ich auch gut verstehen kann.

Der Händler um die Ecke mit einem Laden hat erhebliche Kosten an der Backe, er kauft nicht nur die Ware ein, sondern hat noch Raumkosten, evtl. Personal, etc.
Der Händler im Internet betreibt sein Geschäft meist im Drop Shipping, heist, er wartet mit seinem Internet-Shop auf die Bestellung des Kunden und gibt diese dann an den Hersteller, oder Distributor weiter, dieser schickt die Ware gleich an den Kunden, der Kunde zahlt an den I-Net Händler und der an den Hersteller. Ergo...der I-Net Händler hat viel viel geringere Kosten, obwohl das Betreiben eines I-Net Shop auch schon mit relativ hohen Kosten verbunden ist. Ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung, betreibe aber jetzt keinen mehr.


----------



## Michael H (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Filteranlage*

Oase Produkte gibt es auch im Hornbach Baumarkt . Die habe dort ihre Preisgarantie , heißt wenn man das Produkt woanders billiger sieht , gehen die den Preis mit und geben noch mal 20 % .
So hab ich damals meinen BioSmart 14000 gekauft , sollte 289 Euro kosten , bin dann mit dem Filter raus und hab 200 Euro bezahlt.


----------



## kekholo (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Filteranlage*

hi,

gewisser Mehrpreis ist OK sollte aber im Rahmen bleiben denn die Info´s hole ich mir ja auch schon über Wochen u. Monate über das www. so dass ich auch von dem Händler vor Ort keine wirkliche Beratung mehr möchte.

ecki


----------



## einfachichKO (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Filteranlage*

@ecki Ich denke es geht weniger um Berater sondern eher darum das der Händler auf die Mehreinnahme angewiesen ist.

@Michael Gilt die Preisgaranti denn auch für Waren aus dem Internet? Kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## Nori (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Filteranlage*

Ich hab auch schon bei Hornbach Sachen aus der Teichabteilung geholt, die auf Nachfrage dann massiv reduziert wurden - ohne jetzt eine Preisgarantie zu beanspruchen.
Ich hab übrigens auch Oben geschrieben von I-Net-Händlern, die auch Ladengeschäfte (!) betreiben - das muss dann ja auch nicht der billigste Anbieter sein, aber der Service ist dann ähnlich gut wie beim Händler um die Ecke.
Wenn da was ist reicht ein Bild zur Reklamation und die Sache geht ihren Gang.
Zum Händler vor Ort werde ich auch nicht den Filter ins Auto packen und ihn auf den Ladentisch feuern...


Gruß Nori


----------



## Michael H (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Welche Filteranlage*

@ Horst
Gilt nur für die Waren die die im Sortiment haben . Haben damals bei Billiger.de geschaut , so kam ich dann auf 200 Euro.


----------

